# Thinking of increasing my Nature Throid



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I am currently on 1/4 grain of Nature Throid, and I am feeling kinda tired and crappy today. The doc said I could increase this to 1/2 grain, but I am very sensitive to meds and not sure I want to jump up that much. Thinking maybe I should only bump it up by an 1/8 and see how I do for a week before going up to the full amount. Anyone else with advice? I have learned the hard way that the slow increase is the best way with thyroid medication. hugs6


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I am currently on 1/4 grain of Nature Throid, and I am feeling kinda tired and crappy today. The doc said I could increase this to 1/2 grain, but I am very sensitive to meds and not sure I want to jump up that much. Thinking maybe I should only bump it up by an 1/8 and see how I do for a week before going up to the full amount. Anyone else with advice? I have learned the hard way that the slow increase is the best way with thyroid medication. hugs6


It would be best to listen to "your" body. No one knows it better than you do. Follow your instincts on this one.

Can you use the pill splitter and get it that small? I hope?


----------

